# Podcast Interview with Matt Joyce - Autonomy Day, Tesla Technology, Tesla Jet, Trucks, Batteries, Stock Price... etc.



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

I just finished listening to this great episode of the Tesla Daily Podcast. It's an interview with analysist Matt Joyce. It's almost 2 hours, but it flew by. Lots of reasons to be bullish on Tesla $TSLA.

http://techcastdaily.com/2019/05/17/interview-matt-joyce-05-16-19/

It's worth a listen.


----------

